# Buffal Bore .38 ammo



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

I am looking at going to a standard non plus P round for my 442. I see Buffalo Bore offers 3 low flash, low recoil ronds. Solid Lead, Wadcutter and JHP. The JHP is 125 grains and seems like the logical call. But I like the heavier 150-158 grain bullet of the other two. So, any thoughts on the Wadcutter for SD?
Thanks,
Eli :smt1099


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have used all the offerings of BB in .38 Special....the +P is a little too heavy...and the wadcutters and lighter, low-flash LSWC seem a little easier to handle. The penetration is definitely there...my rule of thumb when I am out in the boonies doing chronograph work on my loads is: if it goes completely through a 2x4 and 7 yards....its good enough for me.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Desertrat said:


> EDIT:I have used all the offerings of BB in .38 Special....the +P is a little too heavy.


By heavy are you reffering to recoil?
Thanks, Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Yup....it will definitely sting your hand!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Desertrat said:


> Yup....it will definitely sting your hand!


Thanks for the info.
Eli :smt1099


----------

